# Gamers in San Diego/Poway



## MTR (May 12, 2005)

My wife and I just moved to Poway and we're looking for a game, or players to get one started.  I can either play or GM as required; I'm not the greatest GM but I've done plenty of it.  We've played most every system.


----------



## Hellefire (May 12, 2005)

Well, I don't live anywhere near there anymore, but I first started rpging near there (between Poway and Lakeside) in '79. Good luck finding a game, and let me know how it's changed in 26 years 

Aaron


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (May 14, 2005)

*downtown SD*

if you're interested in driving to downtown san diego, we're playing an eberron game on sundays that could probably manage two other players.  If you're interested, email urbanmech@gmail.com, the DM (his name is Andy).

-Ken


----------



## MTR (May 16, 2005)

Will do.


----------



## MHARP (May 18, 2005)

Hey,

Looking for new players for a Warhammer RPG. Reply for more details if interested.

MHARP


----------



## MTR (May 19, 2005)

MHARP said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Looking for new players for a Warhammer RPG. Reply for more details if interested.
> 
> MHARP




Sure.  I've only done a little warhammer, years ago.  My email is mroca@soe.sony.com.


----------



## Hellefire (May 23, 2005)

LOL, you work for everquest?
/twitch twitch
re-upping my account before the rate hike, just cant seem to leave it

Aaron


----------



## MTR (May 24, 2005)

Well, the same company.  I don't work on Everquest itself.  I hope to get to do an MMORPG someday.


----------



## Kazzy (May 31, 2005)

If you are still looking for a game, my husband runs a group in Escondido which is north of Poway.  We play Saturdays 2pm till around 10pm.  We're going to be loosing 2 players at the end of the month so we're looking for more.

We've just started a Dragonlance Campaign so everyone is level 1 or 2.  Before that we were doing a high level Forgotten Relms Campaign where everyone was 12-14 level which we will probably return to at some point.  Both using 3.5 ed rules.  

If this sounds interesting send me an email and I'll go into more details.

tila at sbcglobal.net


----------



## MTR (Jun 15, 2005)

Shameless bump of my own thread.  We've got a group forming but could use another player.  It looks like we'll be meeting Sundays at 7:00 pm in Poway.

Mike
(mroca@soe.sony.com)


----------

